# Cheap £1 asda wheel cleaner first test



## briannerd (May 2, 2011)

Went to asda last night with the munchies and ended up buying a wheel cleaning spray and some jelly bellys haha

Tried it out today on my dads fusion
Apologies for the poo pictures, htc cameras are awful, will do a better test tomorrow on my cars










Trims arent too dirty as he only does about 2000 miles a year haha









Sprayed on and left to dwell for a few minutes


















Bleeding purple colour









Agitated with a "specialist" brush 


















Rinsed off to leave it pretty damn clean









Worth a punt if your in asda for just £1


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Those wheels aren't dirty enough to test the cleaning power of the wheel cleaner.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

surely this would be fully of acid ??

I dont no much about stuff like that but i would rather stick to my bilberry...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

moxy89 said:


> surely this would be fully of acid ??
> 
> I dont no much about stuff like that but i would rather stick to my bilberry...


why should it?...
bilberry is alkaline so that can still cause damage like acid can..


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

ive found carpride wheel cleaner is great for really dirty wheels and at 99p its a steal, its an expanding foam so it clings nicely too (i only use it on my winter wheels)


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wonder wheels is one of (if not the best) wheel cleaners out there and it's very acidic. Just got to be sensible how you use it.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are detailing on a budget sounds like a bargain...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Can we get a photo of the _ingredients_?


----------



## briannerd (May 2, 2011)

Ill grab a pic of the ingredients now, and i will be testing it on my c2 wheels which are properly brown inside and out


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

i wasnt sure, i just thought the more acidic the more damage it could do to the alloys... I know AG fast wheels is more acidic than the custom wheel cleaner, i have just swayed more toward less acidic wheels cleaner due to some thread i have read..


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

alkaline cleaners are just as bad. just people get fooled as they are acid free.
stuff like bilberry and smart wheels you can dilute to what you need. i use the SW at around 20:1 so quite weak. and dont really leave it on long couple of mins tops


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing....:thumb:

Noticed this the other day in ASDA first time in our local but know Avanti has had it in his local for ages, think its a rebranding of another firms....

Have loads of Autobrite non acid and bilberry so held off, but i do buy the cheap stuff to test also...

Infact got some Carplan Ultra Gloss Car Wax for £1.49 from the local B&M discount store....

Ill get round to testing at some point...

Keep up the good work...:thumb:


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

EH..... They are clip on plastic wheel trims? You should have unclipped them and washed them in the sink with a squirt of washing up liquid and saved yourself a quid.:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Those wheels aren't dirty enough to test the cleaning power of the wheel cleaner.


They are wheel trims, they certainly have dirt on them, you can see the dirt is black in colour when the wheel trim has been agitated with the brush, but for 1 pound, can you argue, that's cheap in price and has done the job.

Looks good to me, the wheel trims look alot better and fresher now, got to remember buddie, probably that company makes lots of different items and may call them a different name on the shelfs, for 1 pound, its done the job, can't argue with that.

Just thanks to the op for doing the review :thumb:


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

bromoco said:


> EH..... They are clip on plastic wheel trims? You should have unclipped them and washed them in the sink with a squirt of washing up liquid and saved yourself a quid.:lol:


Haha thats what i do! Trims always clean up easier than alloys anyway!!


----------



## briannerd (May 2, 2011)

it does say not to use on unlacquered wheels so i tried it on my old rs2000 alloys too which are unlacquered poundland paint, and they are fine 










The wax is for my brother because hes lazy and doesnt even bother waxing so i said to use this itll be quick


















They have a few others in the range like dash clean and tyre dressing so might try them, as its only £1


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive used there shampoo many years back, the yellow bottle, done a good job, plus was cheap and smelt nice as well, i was surprised how sudsy this shampoo was maybe i put to much in the bucket, can't remember many years ago, but i preferred this to the meguiars soft wash gel at that time.


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

anyone else notice the spelling mistake on the wheel cleaner bottle? lol


----------



## briannerd (May 2, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Ive used there shampoo many years back, the yellow bottle, done a good job, plus was cheap and smelt nice as well, i was surprised how sudsy this shampoo was maybe i put to much in the bucket, can't remember many years ago, but i preferred this to the meguiars soft wash gel at that time.


Ill be popping back in to get a wheel brush, an arch brush and some more of the other ones, think they have the shampoo, will do a test if they do


----------



## briannerd (May 2, 2011)

hagler said:


> anyone else notice the spelling mistake on the wheel cleaner bottle? lol


Grammar nazi? haha i noticed it too
"So not use if lacquer is damaged"


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

FYI Benzisothiazolinone (BIT) is a widely used biocide and belongs to the group of isothiazolinones.
Benzisothiazolinone has a microbicide and a fungicide mode of action. It is used as a preservative in emulsion paints, varnishes, adhesives, washing agents, fuels and in the papermaking process. In paints, it is commonly used as a mixture with methylisothiazolinone. Typical concentrations in products are 200-400 ppm depending on the application area and the combination with other biocides. According to a study in Switzerland, 19% of the paints, varnishes and coatings contained BIT in 2000. The fraction in adhesives, sealants, plasters and fillers was 25%
It is a known human immune system toxicant, and also is classified as irritant for skin, eyes and lungs.[3]* It is widely used as active ingredient of many home cleaning products.*
So pretty mild


----------



## hagler (Dec 30, 2011)

yep lol, i got to say if they dont care enough about the presentation of the product enough to check the spelling i wonder how much they care about what actually go's in theyre product?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

briannerd said:


> Ill be popping back in to get a wheel brush, an arch brush and some more of the other ones, think they have the shampoo, will do a test if they do


This shampoo is in a yellow bottle, around 2.5 litres if am right, its called Autochem shampoo, i used this many years ago probably 7 to 8 years back, was not bad, only brought it as my shampoo was run out, went to the local motor factors and just brought it as it was the only shampoo he had the shelf, and it was cheap.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

its not really that cheap though when you take thing like very cherry and bilberry with the dilution ratios they work out much cheaper than this.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Suspected it would have been made by Tetrosyl...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> They are wheel trims, they certainly have dirt on them, you can see the dirt is black in colour when the wheel trim has been agitated with the brush, but for 1 pound, can you argue, that's cheap in price and has done the job.
> 
> Looks good to me, the wheel trims look alot better and fresher now, got to remember buddie, probably that company makes lots of different items and may call them a different name on the shelfs, for 1 pound, its done the job, can't argue with that.
> 
> Just thanks to the op for doing the review :thumb:


For those trims I would have just used normal car washing shampoo. When using wheel cleaner, i expect it to remove the brake dust. I'm sure it would do what most people require though...


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

rf860 said:


> Wonder wheels is one of (if not the best) wheel cleaners out there and it's very acidic. Just got to be sensible how you use it.


No, wonder wheels is one of the "strongest" wheel cleaners out there. A good wheel cleaner cleans the wheels without the need for strong ph either way.

Don't get me wrong I have some in my kit but only for emergencies.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> its not really that cheap though when you take thing like very cherry and bilberry with the dilution ratios they work out much cheaper than this.


they arent available to dave doing his shopping in asda though are they.id imagine 99% of people would have no interest in ordering what they would call expensive stuff (which disregarding dilution ratios and how much you technically get,£10/12 compared to £1 is) from the internet. when they can pick something to clean the car with from asda/tesco/halfords.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

moxy89 said:


> surely this would be fully of acid ??
> 
> I dont no much about stuff like that but i would rather stick to my bilberry...


Why comfort yourself with that, the chemists are bright enough not to just sling some acid in a bottle with some colouring and call it wheel cleaner.
It's a £1 hardly bank breaking to try, from the same range get some of the spray wax, many of you maybe gob smacked by the performnce of it :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rf860 said:


> Wonder wheels is one of (if not the best) wheel cleaners out there and it's very acidic. Just got to be sensible how you use it.


Wonder Wheels offer at least 3 variants of wheel cleaner only one is acidic.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Suspected it would have been made by Tetrosyl...


It is tetrosyl, here is the spray wax after use





































it looked like this before, well after an application of Karcher vehicle cleaner detergent


----------

